# MidWest Swap Meet Question??



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

The Inn at Hammond does not have first floor rooms ready as of now. The conference room that Tom and I usually set up in is not ready either. If we decide to stay at the Holiday Inn express in Illinois like the last few shows, the hotel customers might be confused as Al's flyer only mentions the Inn at Hammond, IN. Not sure yet where Tom and I will be staying. ??????


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Why not stay with Honda?:wave:


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

I apologize if the situation is a problem. When we had to make the call it looked to be likely that the conference room would be useable, although maybe not the first floor rooms. The Country Inn and Suites is where we have the show price deal.


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

Al,
Just wondering if the people that come out Saturday Night will go to IL or IN. I think because you sent out the mailers about IN, they will most likely go there. Not a problem but just will take some adjusting.


----------

